#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-03-04
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.log
<phant0mas> hello everyone
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-03-05
 * Sweetshark looks around for other desktop guys, finds qengho, gives him a nod and takes a seat in the same corner of the room.
<fisch246> so i'm on the session page... i assume i'll have to refresh when the keynote starts?
<SergioMeneses> fisch246, I think so
<YoBoY> +1
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, \o
<YoBoY> good morning (or what is fine for you :p)
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, morning!
<YoBoY> hum… need to find my headphones
 * xnox has nexus7 sideways on a stand ready for G+, plus joined all channels on IRC, just need to fiddle with bluprints and etherpads when needed.
<zyga-uds> does anyone know if the video stream will start automatically?
<zyga-uds> do we need to reload the page?
<zebaszp> we need to refresh, yes
<zyga-uds> ok
 * cprofitt waves to everyone
<zyga-uds> cprofitt: hello
<bbj_za> hi
<Cheesehead> We need an IRC comedian to warm up the crowd
 * SergioMeneses says hi cprofitt 
<bbj_za> miskien is dit kaaskoppie se beurt
<SergioMeneses> Cheesehead, o0
<thomi> Three geeks walk into a bar...
<thomi> that's it.
 * nxvl is wondering how is jono doing his clasical "are you excited?" over irc/stream
<ogra_> nxvl, and the "hold up your hands if you have never been to a UDS before" thing :)
<smb> ogra_, lots of \o or o/
<ogra_> (hi btw, great to see you ... i knew we would meet at a UDS again :) )
<TheMuso> thomi: Nice to see someone else from this neck of the woods online atm. Its more of a killer for you then for me in some ways I guess...
<SergioMeneses> thomi, lol
<nxvl> ogra_: yeah that too
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, hey hey! nice to see you here bro!
<nxvl> ogra_: actually i was saving money to travel this time, and to drink the whole week
<nxvl> ogra_: but canonical changed my plans :(
<zebaszp> thomi, they probably went there to check if the bar's games run on linux
<ogra_> yeah
<ivoks> i won't see nxvl :(
<ogra_> nxvl, we need to implement a pisco pipe protocol in IRC
<nxvl> ivoks: we will, at some point, don't worry, the world is still small enough
<SergioMeneses> ogra_, lol
<nxvl> i promise to make a canonical visiting friends tour trough europe when my son grows up
<thomi> TheMuso: I'm barely online
<ivoks> :)
 * ogra_ is convinced tere will still be physical UDSes in the future ... 
<nxvl> ogra_: ogra_ smugglin for the win
<zul> i guess i better go put clothes on
<TheMuso> thomi: Yeah I can understand.
<SergioMeneses> ogra_, sure! i will hope so
<ogra_> zul, yes please !
<melmoth> is the video feed supposed to be on already ?
<rickspencer3> hello all
<nxvl> ogra_: the only question i have is how is this different from a normal day
<SergioMeneses> zul, jajaja
<rickspencer3> melmoth, the video wil be up in a minute or two
<SergioMeneses> rickspencer3, \o
<sladen> so, how do we watch this jolly?  There's nothing in the /topic
<jamespage> o/
<ogra_> nxvl, i showered and got dressed for example :) (j/k)
<rickspencer3> hi SergioMeneses
<apw> rickspencer3, do we have to refresh to get it or will it just 'happen'
<YoBoY> hi rickspencer3
<nxvl> ogra_: yeah, you haven't
<rickspencer3> Bonjour YoBoY
<nxvl> ogra_: i'm still in my pjs
<YoBoY> comment ça va ? :)
<cjohnston> apw: it should just happen
 * cprofitt waves to rickspencer3 
<rickspencer3> so ... I'll be very interested in the feedback from the next couple of days
<cprofitt> wonders where 1 and 2 are
<rickspencer3> hi cprofitt
<mainerror> Hello everyone.
 * SergioMeneses is wearing his viking helmet
<melmoth> sladen, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<tiagoscd> hi folks :)
<med_> rickspencer3, jono: don't forget to take it on air
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, hi!
<pitti_uds> oh, do we need to reload the page?
<benkaiser> sladen, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<rickspencer3> thanks med_ noted
<ogra_> pitti_uds, i think so
<rickspencer3> :)
<pgraner> pitti_uds, no it will just happen
 * med_ hits reload and hasn't seen a stream yet
 * TheMuso likewise.
<smartboyhw> rickspencer3, wouldn't it make sense to pua
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: :D
<smartboyhw> push out 13.04
<rickspencer3> smartboyhw, pua?
<smartboyhw> Delete 13.10
<mainerror> Like, there's no way to hide the web-irc frame?
<sladen> benkaiser: mmm, http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/images/youtube_placeholder.png  is fasincating
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o\
 * niemeyer waves
<brendand> hi everyone
<med_> and please throw the tiny youtube url in here as well
<smartboyhw> And try if deleting 13.10 and release till LTS works?
<med_> Etherpad seems to be choking.
<niemeyer> Please find your sits..
<smartboyhw> rickspencer3 you got the message?
<rickspencer3> hey everyone, jono is making it go live right now
<med_> there we go
<ogra_> there we go !
<med_> it's live
<smartboyhw> yeah
<med_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM&feature=player_embedded
<jcastro> looking good!
<jcastro> sounding good!
<pitti_uds> jono_: WFM
<lynxman> Nice room jono_ o/
<mfisch> yes
<smartboyhw> lol
<Theodin> ok
<jamespage> o/
 * ivoks o/
<diwic> yes we can
 * melmoth wave
<fisch246> o/
<cjohnston> o/
<cgregan_> o/
<arges> o/
<zebaszp> yeah!
 * skellat_ waves at jono
<pitti_uds> a bit dark
<chiluk> o/
<jpickett> yay
<benkaiser> yes
<hloeung> o/
<robin-gloster> o/
<mmrazik> jono_: yes
<dduffey_> o/
<mrod> wave
<SergioMeneses> jono_, is here!
<roadmr> o/
<evilpopey> Needs more babies crying
<rickspencer3> oops
<phq> ubuntuonair.com is still the old one
<rickspencer3> forgot people can see me
<smartboyhw> o/ jono_
<SergioMeneses> evilpopey, lol
<rickspencer3> no coffee for me
<kentb_> o/
<rickspencer3> :)
<mfisch> This new UDS format requires about 3 monitors for me
<alecu`> o/ hola!
<jcastro> mfisch: hah yeah me too
<highvoltage> wow I joined just in time
<sladen> can somebody with l33t privs  /topic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.log
<mainerror> No more jono_? :(
<jpickett> so far so good
<SergioMeneses> mfisch, jaja
<I_Am_A_Dork> YEAh; NEKID PEEPLE!
<Riddell> ah, you have to actively press Play
<cjwatson> Argh, "your browser does not currently recognise any of the video formats available"
<ogra_> lovely
<mainerror> :)
<med_> cjwatson, switch to your phone.
<cjwatson> ... no
<mhall119|uds> cjwatson: lynx?
<cjwatson> firefox on a fresh install
<pgraner> An error occurred please try again later
<YoBoY> stupid question, is there an audio only stream ?
<mhall119|uds> pgraner: on what?
<sladen> cjwatson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM ?
<mhall119|uds> YoBoY: no
<pgraner> mhall119, the youtube window after pressing play
<mhall119|uds> ah, not something we could fix then :(
<sladen> jono_: do you have your script?  It would stutter less
<med_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM
<jcastro> pgraner: hard refrsh (ctrl-f5)
<cjwatson> sladen: believe so
 * pedro_ waves
 * tumbleweed really hates the term "client". (but I do understand...)
<mhall119|uds> tumbleweed: it sounded better than "not cloud"
<highvoltage> heh
<tumbleweed> mhall119|uds: only just :)
<rickspencer3> tumbleweed, "Devices"?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, ++
<tumbleweed> it's basically "not server but I'm coalescing TCP server with a physical server"
<SpamapS> just call it shiny
<JainAmber> Is this virtual UDS channel where keynote is supposed to happen? Isn't it 14:00 UTC already?
<lynxman> SpamapS: people like shiny
<rickspencer3> JainAmber, yes
<jcastro> JainAmber: yep!
<rickspencer3> :)
<mfisch> JainAmber: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<JainAmber> because /topic says: "no events are active"
<balloons> JainAmber, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<SpamapS> Ubuntu Cloud, and Ubuntu Shiny
<ogra_> SpamapS, blingbox :)
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<thomi> a little early!??
<JainAmber> Thanks!
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, 3-4 am?
<SpamapS> ogra_: bzling for my ubizzle fo shizzle
<ogra_> :D
<thomi> bschaefer: yup
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone.
<bschaefer> yeah its 6am here as well, then I though of you guys and felt better
<benkaiser> I like the today view, easier to see http://summit.ubuntu.com/today/uds-1303/
<negronjl_> 6am here ... still waking up
<mfisch> I need a note from Jono that explains to my wife that I need to drink a couple beers tonight to make this authentic
<noodles775> :-)
<mainerror> I kinda miss the hugs ...
<zul> negronjl_:  9am still waking up ;)
<sladen> Etherpad is AWOL (two crashes so far)
<med_> mfisch, you can have them at noon.  It will be late then somewhere
<med_> yep, etherpad is horked badly
<SergioMeneses> mainerror, ++
<nxvl> zul: still snoring?
<niemeyer> 155 users on etherpad.. no wonder it's crashed
<mfisch> med_: it's working  for me
<adam_g> coffee sponsor wanted
<zul> nxvl:  yep
<med_> mfisch, just wait.
<med_> :)
 * ogra_ hands adam_g a fresh virtual cofeee
<mainerror> I mean wasn't the UDS all about free beer and hugs? :D
<sladen> and crashed again
<sladen> jono_: it's crashed
 * med_ closed the plenary etherpad just to help out those who need it.
<cgregan_> mfisch: I decided to book a hotel and bring a bunch of european style powerstrips to get me in the right frame of mind
<mhall119|uds> I've already let IS know the etherpad isn't working
<fisch246> stable for me
<niemeyer> It's working fine for me too.. surprisingly
<mhall119|uds> it's getting really heavy use from the plenary, that won't be the case for individual sessions
<zebaszp> I can't see the etherpad D:
<sil-unwell> will the summit pages also link to irc logs for the right time?
<gema__> how can we close it?
<tsdgeos> etherpad is node.js it's really not optimized for 100 people
<skellat_> Still sitting here with legal pad and pen taking notes
<med_> jono_, xlnt graphic
<mhall119|uds> sil-unwell: not yet, but that functionality could be added
<zebaszp> "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out." help anyone?
<mhall119|uds> zebaszp: you need to join ~ubuntu-etherpad on Launchpad
<jcastro> tsdgeos: normal node etherpad scales fine, we're running the old one though. Java ftw.
 * cjwatson installs ubuntu-restricted-addons and now stuff works
<sil-unwell> mhall119|uds: that might be a cool thing to add -- irc has always been an important part of a session, but likely more-so now
<zebaszp> oh, I'll check that, thanks
<arges> and firefox crashes : (
<mhall119|uds> sil-unwell: agreed, do you know python?
<mhall119|uds> :)
<cjwatson> (Like I say, fresh install ...)
<irfan_> can somebody watch the live stream???
<smoser_> zebaszp: you have to be in the etherpad group. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/+members
<med_> irfan_, yes
<stgraber> cjohnston: so did they fix your internet on time?
<stgraber> gah
<stgraber> cjwatson: ^
<trinikrono> goldfish ftw
<cjwatson> stgraber: Yeah, sorted out yesterday afternoon
<cjwatson> Hopefully it'll hold
<cjohnston> stgraber: 1 + 2 + 3 + <tab> ;-)
<cjwatson> Otherwise I'll be asking the train to London to go faster
<med_> jono_, don't forget to tell us where the restrooms are located....   :^)  and not to leave our laptops....
<jasnow> can't log into pad.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> med_: and eat your fruits
<med_> :)
<roadmr> neat drawing
<zyga-uds> jono_: to invite someone, we must know their google+ ID, correct?
<mainerror> And not to leave our trash around.
<irfan_> i can only see the rr proposal befor 3 days on my screen it doesnt uupdate
<Sweetshark> did I miss the vegetable topic?
<negronjl> not yet AFAIK
<ogra_> nope, wasnt up yet
<med_> I can't wait for the after party tomorrow.... :(
<mhall119|uds> zyga-uds: no, all someone needs is to get the hangout URL in a PM or something
<irfan_> how can i watch the live stream???
<jcastro> pgraner: is this the appropriate room to snipe at the presenters behind their back?
<sladen> irfan_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM
<sladen> jcastro: can you change the topic?  Could you add http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM
<irfan_> thx
<pgraner> jcastro, sure you would still talk shit at a physical UDS
<smartboyhw> lol
<mhall119|uds> irfan_: every session has a page on summit that combined chat, video and etherpad
<pgraner> jcastro, also ether pad is dead for me, can't connect to the server
<mainerror> heh
<med_> jcastro, and you can do that backstabbing in #ubuntu-uds
<jcastro> pgraner: I think overloaded during the plenary, probably won't be an issue in sessions
<jcastro> sladen: I have no /topic powers
<sil-unwell> mhall119|uds: Making the change to show irc log links is trivial. I don't want to do it because I don't know enough summit to know precisely where to make the changes, and if I get you or cjohnston  to talk me through it you'd have been quicker doing it yourselves ;)
<SpamapS> these poor stoic track leads... remaining vigilant and trying really hard not to pick their noses
<pgraner> jcastro, I keep getting a service temporarily unavailable
<rickspencer3> Thanks for making me laugh SpamapS
<Ursinha> SpamapS, lol
<sladen> jcastro: who does?
<jcastro> sladen: no clue
<evilpopey> SpamapS: i would have held up a picture of myself
<evilpopey> Italian Job style
<med_> SpamapS, I really expected them to go to profile pic until they were to speak.
<jcastro> SpamapS: I think daviey is playing teamfortress actually.
<sladen> jcastro: okay, who's running this UDS?
<ritz> etherpad died :(
<sladen> ritz: about 15 minutes ago
<SpamapS> jcastro: no wonder he keeps furrowing his brow
<jcastro> sladen: mhall119|uds and cjohnston
<AbsintheSyringe> are guys tracking how many people are watching this stream right now?
<AbsintheSyringe> just curious :)
<med_> about 20 minutes ago and then it dies repeatedly...
<jcastro> sladen: we probably need the IRC council folks to check all the channels?
<evilpopey> looks like Daviey has had a hair cut
<mhall119|uds> jcastro: we don't have ops in the channels
<mhall119|uds> irc council does
<med_> AbsintheSyringe, that's very hard to do.
<sladen> mhall119|uds: cjohnston: can one of your stick  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM  in the /topic
<ritz> qwebirc needs black border
<AbsintheSyringe> med_, true
<sladen> mhall119|uds: okay, who has ops in the channel?
<med_> there are probably trackers on the actual summit pages but not if you go straight to the stream.
<mhall119|uds> ritz: agreed, can you file a bug against lp:summit so we don't forget?
<ritz> on it
<FunnyLookinHat> How do we find the track or session lead for a specific session?
<AbsintheSyringe> med_, what about youtube video stats, I see they are "Public statics have been disabled"
<mhall119|uds> FunnyLookinHat: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/tracks
<ogra_> rickroll !
<FunnyLookinHat> mhall119, Thanks Mike
<med_> AbsintheSyringe, I do g+Hangouts on air as one of my duties and it gives me no stats for LIVE streams.
<jcastro> jono_: don't forget to eat a vegetable!
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<med_> it's a limitation of livestreams.
<mainerror> heh
<zebaszp> morning!
<med_> Morning rickspencer3
<SergioMeneses> rickspencer3, \o/
<AbsintheSyringe> med_, that sucks
<AbsintheSyringe> oh well
<sil-unwell> mhall119|uds, cjohnston, {% if ai.room.irc_channel %}<li><a href="http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/05/%23{{ai.room.irc_channel}}.html#t{{ schedule.date|strftime:"%H:%M" }}">Conversation log for this session</a></li>{% endif %} :-)
<mhall119|uds> sil-unwell: in an MP on launchpad please
<sil-unwell> mhall119|uds: I do not know whether changing meeting.html is enough. This is the problem.
<mhall119|uds> sil-unwell: virtual_meeting.html as well
<mhall119|uds> sil-unwell: but we can discuss in #ubuntu-website
<sladen> cjohnston: filed  https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1146984
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1146984 in Summit "Link directly to Youtube, Etherpad and irc:// in timetable" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> sil-unwell: it's not quite that simple.. it needs to parse the correct date
<sil-unwell> cjohnston: right. This is why I'm not writing an MP. I do not know enough. :)
<jono_> well, that was interesting
<jono_> never done this before :-)
<cjohnston> sladen: what does timetable mean?
<ritz> done - https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1146985
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1146985 in Summit "qwebirc needs black border" [Undecided,New]
<sil-unwell> jono_: good introduction. I am sitting here eating a vegetable in honour of it.
 * dbarth cheers rickspencer3
<FunnyLookinHat> ha
<jono_> sil-unwell,
<jono_> lol
<evilpopey> \o/ vegetables
<evilpopey> Not Tomatoes though!
<tedg> jono_, I was disappointed there was no BBQ involved.
<jono_> its always with the vegetable :-)
<mainerror> :)
<philipballew> Ubingo is off top a good start!
<jono_> tedg, there will be
<jono_> lol
<BigWhale> I have some broccoli in the fridge ...
<sil-unwell> yay unity next!
<zebaszp> evilpopey, tomatoes rule!
<BigWhale> evilpopey, why are you evil?! :'(
<sladen> cjohnston: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1146984  updated
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1146984 in Summit "Link directly to Youtube, Etherpad and irc:// in the summit schedule" [Undecided,New]
<popey> BigWhale: I'm not, he is
<BigWhale> oh
<skellat_> I enjoyed my toaster strudel before we got started
<popey> BigWhale: two machines connected
<tedg> BigWhale, Don't believe him!  He's not realpopey, evilpopey is trying to trick you!
<BigWhale> evil popey is evil!
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> Poor popey
<cjohnston> ty sladen
<evilpopey> regret is building!
<sladen> first observation: there's a lot more random chatter than at a real UDS
<xnox> jono_: you have the best backdrop of all people on the hangout =)
<jono_> xnox, heh
<jono_> I am in my living room because there is a screaming baby upstairs
 * smartboyhw wonders if evilpopey = popey
<zebaszp> sladen, because at real UDS chatter is noisy, but IRC isn't
<Saviq|UDS> sladen: +1
<smartboyhw> jono_ lol
<jcastro> sladen: I am trying to replicate the real chatter from UDS.
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there an appropriate place to ask a track lead to be pulled into the hangout?  Or is just if they notice you enough on IRC?  :)
<fisch246> jono_: lol
<mainerror> So these online summits will take place four times a year? Like in March, June, September and December?
<FunnyLookinHat> I know that usually you don't ask - but there's also usually a bit of a mulling time beforehand were things get sorted :)
<SpamapS> heh, I think *money* inflames the passions of most app developers :)
<zebaszp> poor screaming baby! superdad jono_ is too busy with ubuntu, I guess? :P
<fisch246> jono_: will there be guitar playing this UDS? lol
<jono_> zebaszp, lol
<xnox> FunnyLookinHat: just highlight a track lead and ask to be pulled in =)
<jono_> fisch246, unlikely :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> xnox, Sounds good thx
<sladen> will miss mdz singing in the evenings
<ogra_> sladen, +++++++++++++++
<ogra_> and +
<cjwatson> talking about quality before> once or twice
<pitti_uds> sladen: nuclearbob actually proposed a virtual Karaoke event :)
<sladen> ogra_: I would have had a really good recording if somebody hadn't moved the microphone in Montreal...
<ogra_> heh
<tumbleweed> meh, lots of video drop-outs :/
<Saviq|UDS> jono_: people need the name bars in the videos with their IRC nicks, if at all possible (like in Ubuntu On-Air)
<jpickett> tumbleweed, fine for me
<tumbleweed> jpickett: yeah, I assume it's my side
<jcastro> Cloud represent! \o/
<mfisch> Saviq|UDS: I think that's a standard G+ plugin, should be doable
<med_> Saviq|UDS, they can turn on lower third (via Google Tool addons) individually
<mainerror> Saviq|UDS, +
<jono_> Saviq|UDS, good feedback
<med_> jono_, those outside of the hangout can't hover to see names.
<AbsintheSyringe> that's what we were waiting for :)
<AbsintheSyringe> rolling release
<Saviq|UDS> mfisch: yup, some quick instructions should probably be enough
<smartboyhw> yep
<jono_> yeah, I will recommend that we use the name bars
 * smartboyhw wants constant updates sunxe 
<shirgall> jono_: There is a new "lower third" feature that can be used.
<smartboyhw> since I'm on mobile
<smartboyhw> abd
<smartboyhw> and no bandwidth to support YouTube
<josepht> etherpad seems back, fwiw
<zebaszp> hey, jono_, do you know anything about the "intermatrix u7" mentioned at OMG Ubuntu! as the "first ubuntu tablet"?
<mainerror> rickspencer3! :D
<rickspencer3> hi mainerror
<popey> zebaszp: I wouldn't put my credit card details into that page
<sladen> Hiii David
<zebaszp> I know, popey, but that's why I'm asking
<nxvl> Why isn't David big?
<gema__> plenary driver, someone click on david!
<nxvl> as in at full screen
<evilpopey> *poke* jono_
<pitti_uds> rickspencer3: any chance to move David to the main video area? we still see you
<Ursinha> whoever is running the hangout , unclick rick
<smoser_> for some reason the g+ has rick large, not auto-selected david
<RichardB> zebaszp, read here: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intermatrix-u7-first-ubuntu-touch.html
<YoBoY> jono_, change the main video please ^^
<pitti_uds> rickspencer3: not that I don't like seeing you, but we should give the honors to the speaker :)
<Ursinha> jono_, just unclick rickspencer3
<Ursinha> or, click again :)
<jono_> oops
<alecu`> I think the track lead should click on the video of the speaking people
<jono_> sorry
<rickspencer3> jono_, do you need to click on dpm?
<pitti_uds> RichardB: ah, seems jono_'s on it, nevermind
<Saviq|UDS> \o/
<smoser_> boo... i was enjoying rickspencer3 in full screen.
<thomi> awwww ;)
<Ursinha> no, unclick the focused person and then you have autofocus :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<TheMuso> I thought that was supposed to auto-detect based on audio. Seems like the hangout is not picking things up clearly enough... I say headssets.
<Mirv> voice activated autofocus yep, unless not all are muted in which case it hops around
<nxvl> finally something i'll LOVE to work on!
<YoBoY> autofocus is bad if some don't have deactivated their mics
<zebaszp> RichardB, I guess that clears that, thanks
<jono_> sorry that you folks could not stare lovingly in Rick's eyes
<jono_> lol
<mainerror> Would be nice to have the name and the IRC nick on the name bar thingy in the videos.
<Ursinha> yes, install lower third addon is probably a good idea
<YoBoY> good idea mainerror
<skellat> Not cool that qwebirc crashed on me
<sladen> mainerror: not sure where to file that as a bug;  I presume the hangout leader can put those in
<zebaszp> skellat, use xchat :P
<sladen> slangasek: how did you set your name bar?
<YoBoY> sladen, it's an app in the hangout
<slangasek> sladen: "Hangout Toolbox" -> "Lower Third"
<slangasek> sladen: we were all asked to do it, apparently I'm the only one following directions ;)
<n00bomatic> so..anything new from the keynote?
<kamal> slangasek++
<jpickett> morning JoseeAntonioR
 * mainerror hugs slangasek 
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, jpickett :)
<smartboyhw> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, smartboyhw :)
<zebaszp> wow, lots of timeouts
<YoBoY> yes, irc timeouts :D
<general_> anyone have a drive for me to read
<smartboyhw> no
<sladen> general_: a drive?
<UbuPhillup> hi very one
 * general_ reading drive
<general_> erk
<sladen> pick it up at $link ...
<Ursinha> Daviey!
<zebaszp> what's with all the timeouts?
<smartboyhw> lol
<mhall119|uds_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/gomobile <-- SDK
<popey> freenode webchat died
 * genral_failure reading drive
<Saviq|UDS> lol
<SpamapS> WAAAAYY too much Daviey for 6:36am
<mainerror> Whoa! What a powerful intro Daviey! :D
<nxvl> popey: plz! use a real irc channel
<zebaszp> xchat rules :D
<nxvl> :D
<tumbleweed> someone gave Daviey too much coffee
<xnox> sladen: is rocking with a caption =)
<med_> SpamapS, but it could be you in London with Daviey and JETLAG
<popey> nxvl: I am ☺
<xnox> sladen: unping.
<nxvl> popey: btw, you are sdk guy?
<xnox> slangasek: is rocking with a caption =)
<pitti_uds> Daviey: nice dressing up for vUDS :)
<mhall119|uds_> nxvl: you can find SDK guys in #ubuntu-touch channel
<popey> he got a haircut
<smartboyhw> lol
<SpamapS> pitti_uds: no, Daviey's just a nerd, he always dresses like that.
<narindergupta> :)
<med_> HINT: When you put your name up in Google hangout, be sure to put your IRC NICK as well.
<sladen> popey: specially?
<pgraner> popey, you call THAT a haircut?
<med_> use the 2d line for your IRC Nickname
<nxvl> mhall119|uds_: awesome
<popey> pgraner: i haven't had a haircut for months :D
<pgraner> popey you're a damn hippy
<mhall119|uds_> popey looks like a shaggy elvis
<ogra_> popey, hippie !
<popey> heh
<med_> Just like your UDS badge.
<sladen> popey: you have kids to tear it out for you
<mainerror> Yea, IRC nicks please, that'd be wicked.
<mhall119|uds_> pippie?
<Saviq|UDS> slangasek: ^^ IRC nick in second line in Lower Third :)
<highvoltage> mhall119|uds_: the first time I saw popey I was thinking "oh cool! an elvis impersonater at UDS!"
<mhall119|uds_> lol
<nxvl> pgraner: is Daviey, c'mon that's a haircut
<popey> Uh-huh-huh
<Saviq|UDS> rotfl
<hamslaai> how to setup webcam for online conference: http://www.journals.ac.za/images/1/1a/Edtech-webcam.mp4
<mainerror> Oh no! David just dropepd out! :/
<n00bomatic> where can i find some news about the UDS keynote?
<BigWhale> sladen, having kids means that you get to pull out your own hair!
<pgraner> nxvl, from a blind barber
<BigWhale> :>
<mhall119|uds_> BigWhale: so true
<nxvl> pgraner: again, is Daviey
<mainerror> dropped*
<slangasek> Saviq|UDS: not sure I need to give people more opportunity to highlight me on IRC right now ;)
<Saviq|UDS> ;
<Saviq|UDS> ;)
<popey> "containeration"
<sil-unwell> good work slangasek for adding a Lower Third to show who you are. Ungoodwork all the other speakers ;-)
<popey> is that a word?
<sladen> slangasek: it's alright, they mostly highlight me
<airurando_uds> wave
<BigWhale> popey, I am sure there's an app for that
<diwic> n00bomatic, the biggest news so far is that there is no encouragement to eat vegetables...
<med_> +1 fastpath
<mhall119|uds_> popey: since when did Daviey limit himself to "words"?
<TheMuso> diwic: lol!
<ptl> hiya :D
<mainerror> jono_: Lead by example and put your name in the lower third thingy. :D
<popey> lol
<Chipaca> i missed which talk the 100scopes was going to be covered in, could somebody repeat?
<smartboyhw> lol
<TheMuso> Chipaca: The app dev track.
<med_> jono_, you can do google tools lower third live (while in session)
<mhall119|uds_> Chipaca: 100 scopes session hasn't happened yet, it's tomorrow IIRC
<mhall119|uds_> Chipaca: do a search
<Chipaca> ah! missed that it was tomorrow
<med_> doesn't drop you or anything.
<Chipaca> great
<SpamapS> 0 progress on those... thats my fault.. ;)
<Chipaca> no wonder i couldnt' find it :)
<smoser> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/eightprotons/
<smoser> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/eightprotons/images/streams/v1/streams.js
<selena2013> hello
<olafura> Am I suppost to be able to log into the pad or is it an error that I cant?
<sladen> (Metal As A Service)
<med_> olafura, you need to join a launchpad team
<selena2013> hello is this for ubuntu summit ?
<smartboyhw> yes
<sladen> selena2013: yes, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM
<selena2013> great iam in the right channel
<smartboyhw> Join ~ubuntu-etherpad to have access to Pad!!!
<sladen> (clap)
<pitti_uds> Daviey: yay!
<mhall119|uds_> server/cloud, yay!
<arosales> well done Daviey :-)
<jcastro> \o/ server/cloud!
<rickspencer3> seb128!
<SergioMeneses> jeje Daviey rocks
<dduffey_> great start to UDS-in-the-Cloud
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<SpamapS> no package selection and defaults?
<tedg> "server cloud yeah!" is going to be the meme of this UDS :-)
<SergioMeneses> selena2013, \o
<med_> Join ~ubuntu-etherpad to have access to Pad!!!
<SergioMeneses> tedg, o0
<med_> olafura, ^
<mfisch> myrrh?
<smartboyhw> med_ no copying:-P
<ptl> ~ubuntu-etherpad or #ubuntu-etherpad ? are you talking about an IRC channel or an URL?
<mhall119|uds_> ptl: Launchpad team
<smartboyhw> ptl: URL
<pitti_uds> ptl: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<mhall119|uds_> ^^ that one
<selena2013> i use ubuntu 12.10
<smartboyhw> ^^
<ptl> ah, that's why my launchpad login did not work?
<olafura> med_ which lauchpad team?
<med_> olafura,  see pitti_uds
<med_> above
<med_> slangasek, is looking very bright and shiny.
<olafura> med_ cool
<med_> and as if he's sitting in front of a photographers backdrop
<selena2013> so how does rolling release works?
<smartboyhw> lol
<mainerror> Thumbs up for David! Beautiful name bar.
<ptl> I joined the ubuntu-etherpad team and it still is not letting me authenticate with my launchpad login... it says authorization is required to access http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1303-introduction
<jsjgruber-uds_> So is the rolling release a done deal?
<rsalveti> etherpad is really bad, crashing all the time for me
<seepa> mainerror, I agree. But everyone should have a name bar
<smartboyhw> ptl yes
<mhall119|uds_> ptl: you have to wait for someone to approve your membership, should only take a few minutes
<ptl> ah, ok. thanks
<ptl> thought it was instant
<Saviq|UDS> selena2013, jsjgruber-uds_ http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21683/community-1303-rolling-release/
<slangasek> med_: everybody loves my wall
<med_> :)
<koolhead17> hoi all
<chrisccoulson> it's bbq jono!
<rickspencer3> slangasek, I keep waiting for you to paint it green to get green screen effects
<popey> I like that slangasek has his head positioned just right for him to be a newsreader with some picture embedded in the top left.. rule of thirds..
 * med_ can't wait for the hotdog costume later tomorrow
<zebaszp> BBQ!
 * koolhead17 waves rickspencer3 popey 
<med_> not to mention HULK
<zebaszp> the BBQ track, maybe?
<rickspencer3> hi koolhead17
<mainerror> popey: heh innit? :D
<mhall119|uds_> med_: he gave up the costume
<med_> koolhead17, daviey already talked cloud sessions.
<zyga_> slangasek: you didn't mention the checkbox session :'-|
<slangasek> rickspencer3: greenboard is cheap enough, it's the work to do the actual compositing that's too tedious :-)
<Daviey> koolhead17: o/
<med_> mhall119, jono or robbiew?
<slangasek> zyga_: the checkbox session is on the client track in the foundations room, it's not on the foundations track?
<koolhead17> med_: ya i was listening to it, joined channel little late though :D
<mhall119|uds_> med_: jono gave it up
<mhall119|uds_> I hope robbie still has the hulk suit
<mhall119|uds_> that was awesome
<koolhead17> hello Daviey sir
<slangasek> zyga-uds: so jasoncwarner didn't mention it ;)
<ptl> I'm in... Cool
<n00bomatic> i just wanted to check on the news from UDS, but dont want to register for lunchpad thingy.... ;-(
<zyga-uds> slangasek: ah, you're correct
<med_> mhall119, it probably made his dachsund nervous.
<sladen> n00bomatic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0gRyS2qniM
<jpickett> coffee and cake time
<popey> mmmm cake
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<BigWhale> 10 minute break? Excellent, just enough time to get to school and pick up kids before social services people get there!
<TheMuso> Hrm, maybe a sweet breakfast would be nice. :p
<mainerror> jono_: You forgot about David!
<sladen> (all rise)
<pitti_uds> thanks everyone!
<med_> GREAT KICKOFF
 * josepht claps
<diwic> clap clap
<TheMuso> lol
<roadmr> thanks!
 * tumbleweed goes home
 * silbs_ claps
<shengyao> jono_: thanks
 * mainerror claps
<med_> \0\
<jono_> slow clap
<ptl> clap x 3
<Chipaca> jono_: i missed your "drink responsibly" talk!
<med_> \o/
<arges> /o/
 * popey runs to the next session
<smartboyhw> clap clap
<popey> hah "runs"
<popey> like that's gonna happen
<airurando_uds> thanks all!
<BigWhale> popey, don't forget your charger!!!
 * Sweetshark runs out to grap coke and cookies
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Introductions and Keynote | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<fagan> I miss the sabdfl keynote
<zebaszp> jono_, is there a BBQ track?
<diwic> TheMuso, I admire your multitasking capability; listening to the keynote and the IRC channel simultaneosly would be quite confusing for me
<Saviq|UDS> oh udsbotu is 1hr off?
<jono_> zebaszp, one day
<narindergupta> exit
<BigWhale> zebaszp, that'll be a separate event!
<narindergupta> q
<Saviq|UDS> mhall119|uds_: seems udsbotu is in the wrong timezone?
<sladen> fagan: sabdfl rehearses...
<ptl> 'clap ' * 4
<ptl> ok, what now? is there any other segment?
<fagan> sladen: ah yeah but it has a bit more flash and bang which is always fun :)
<Saviq|UDS> ptl: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/
<zebaszp> jono_, it'd be kinda lame though, we'd all just watch you eat meat in the name of the community...
<zebaszp> jono_, maybe even some vegetables
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: 5 minutes left in this session!
<sladen> fagan: it's about measured delivery, good talking cadence, good lighting, enthusiasm; you get these, and avoid the 'umms' from practising
<fagan> sladen: yeah my style of delivering things like that is many ums and lots of cursing
<fagan> not a good style I think
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: 4 minutes left in this session!
<smartboyhw> udsbotu: It has finished....
<udsbotu> smartboyhw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: 3 minutes left in this session!
<fagan> udsbotu: we all know you are jono_ pretending to be a bot
<udsbotu> fagan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rdxrb> o.O
<smartboyhw> fagan, that's jcastro
<fagan> smartboyhw: ahhh I knew it was one of the horsemen
<JainAmber> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/track/appdev/ lists 2 sessions/events during 1500-1545 hrs (tuesday). Will both of these events happen simultaneously or one after other?
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: 2 minutes left in this session!
<smartboyhw> yep simultaneously
<JainAmber> thanks smartboyhw!
<JainAmber> Thank god... hangouts recordings on youtube, ftw! :S
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: This session has ended.
<seanfell> test
<udsbotu> uds-plenary: This session has ended.
<smartboyhw> lol
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.log
<robbyf-work> Is this session complete?
<robbyf-work> I get the feeling this is a recording.
<tumbleweed> yes, it's complete
<robbyf-work> Thanks.
<robbyf-work> brb.
<selena2013> hello , at wha time the summit starts in the east coast ?
<JoseeAntonioR> selena2013: it's already started, it's 15:57 UTC right now
<sebsebseb> hi
<selena2013> well i cant find it
<selena2013> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> selena2013: summit.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson_> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=UDS&iso=20130305T14
<selena2013> ok then where i go ???
<selena2013> do i login to launchpad ?
<selena2013> i don t see anything going on
<pmcgowan> selena2013: go to the summit url above, and select a session
<pmcgowan> there are channels for each trak
<selena2013> ok
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Plenaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21671/cloud-keynote-with-robbie-williamson/
<thomi> jcastro: do you guys realise you're live?
<robru> thomi, sssshhhh, I'm enjoying the candidness ;-)
<thomi> this will go on the extras DVD
<jcastro> thomi: yep
<SergioMeneses> thomi, I dont think so
<SergioMeneses> xD
<philipballew> Nice Red Wings hat. Maybe some people will start to like Hockey one day...
<lynxman> jcastro: o/
<olafura> It's cool to hear you chat ;)
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: and it's recorded, too
<sebsebseb> hi
<roadmr> o/
<ahayzen> \o
<jcastro> Saviq|UDS: we know!
<mainerror> YAY jcastro! :)
<jcastro> \o/
<d0od> finally, some jcastro - now it feels like UDS :D
<LinuxTugaz> lol
<jcastro> \o/
<mainerror> Indeed.
<cking> once there is copious amounts of beer it will feel like UDS
<ptl> is there any way to virtualize beer?
<fisch246_> i'd get some beer, but there's currently piles of snow and ice from me and the nearest store
<dantalizing_> you people arent watching with copious amounts of beer?
<Trevinho|UDS> could you put the slides fullscreen?
<LinuxTugaz> Can you make the presentation in full screen pls?
<theDoctor> import beer
<fisch246_> sudo apt-get install beer
<theDoctor> yup ^
<LinuxTugaz> lol ok ty
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<mainerror> heh
<selena2013> lol
<LinuxTugaz> nice tyvm
<SergioMeneses> perfect!
<theDoctor> there we go
<jcastro> stgraber: the invite to you is out, just join when you think it's appropriate
<Saviq|UDS> lol, was that supposed to be subliminal? ;)
<selena2013> jaaaa
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> selena2013, \o
<erichammond> Is there supposed to be video now?  I'm just seeing black.
<ptl> there is a slide showing
<mterry> there is video yeah, slides
<ptl> title "With support!"
<SergioMeneses> erichammond, there is a slide
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, screen is black but the other one no
<robru> I just lost audio...
<balloons> whoa..
<dedalus> audio dropout
<mfisch> robot voice?
<blitzkrieg3> freaky
<zyga-uds_> the last 60 seconds are basically useless
<SergioMeneses> yeah!
<slangasek> yeah, audio is lagging badly
<theDoctor> souldn's almost robotic
<SergioMeneses> audio is slow
<TheMuso> Glad its not just me.
<AAndrei_> the sound seems to change from rap to electronic music :P
<mzanetti> same here
<robru> audio back
<tsimpson_> they are finally taking over!
<highvoltage> Sounded almost like Daft Punk :)
<jcastro> jerdog: you can join the hangout
<zebaszp> someone has a bad internet connection :P
<theDoctor> ^ true story
<jerdog> jcastro, still looking for the invite :D
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a232055e347439f62c1693f8b16d216a92a66cc1?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> I invited your G+ profile
<jcastro> jerdog: can you join in there?
<jerdog> got it
<Wellark> was I the only one who didn't hear anything from the last slide?
<smb> Wellark, no
<Wellark> ok :/
<zyga-uds> Wellark: it was about Unity for servers, in text mode, rewritten in ncurses
<zyga-uds> ;-)
<Wellark> zyga-uds: nice! that's just the thing I've been waiting all these years ;)
<erichammond> no audio, no video. Just silent blackness.  Same on both chromium and firefox running on Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal.
<jerdog> my system has gone all whack one sec
<pixelpapst> zyga-uds: Time for an AAlib-backend for Mir ? ^^
<Saviq|UDS> jerdog: awesome background :)
<ali1234> yes
<dholbach> jerdog, we can hear you typing
<LinuxTugaz> yes
<robru> yes
<philipballew> yes
<theDoctor> yup
<seb128> yes
<zebaszp> yes
<TheMuso> Breaking news folks. Please test audio before going onto a hangout.
<kentb> yes
<Limurx> yes
<mainerror> jcastro, no. :D
<theDoctor> there we go
<TheMuso> Yes.
<philipballew> perfect!
<zebaszp> there we go!
<jasnow> yes
<theDoctor> use linux!
<jasnow> noooooo
<pixelpapst> typeditypeditype...
<dholbach> jerdog, go go go! :)
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: you can hide in that cup!
<jcastro> is that better?
<Wellark> jcastro: can you paste the link?
<mterry> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2068
<jcastro> thanks mterry
<dholbach> this section is the awesomeness
<dholbach> almost all of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices links back to it :)
<jerdog> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161034
<rsalveti> :-)
<mitya57> TheMuso: it was working in gnome-sound-recorder for me :(
<TheMuso> mitya57: Ah ok.
<jerdog> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161369
<jerdog> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38468700&postcount=2
<pixelpapst> wow, huge lag between IRC links appearing and them being mentioned on hangout
<jcastro> any questions from the audience?
<Saviq|UDS> pixelpapst: yeah, there's some 10s delay for the hangout stream
<dholbach> rsalveti, high five :)
<rsalveti> dholbach: o/
<pixelpapst> no, i think i have more like a minute or two
<TheMuso> Armv6 can't be done afaik... Our arm archive is v7.
<TheMuso> I could be wrong about the v6/7 stuff though.
<pixelpapst> prolly the hangout streaming sucks in goog's IPv6 network :)
<med_> 6sec typically
<mainerror> TheMuso, right.
<cjwatson> 12.10 main armel was back-compiled for ARMv5ET, and possibly some other random packages
<cjwatson> But indeed, armhf is v7
<zyga-uds> QUESTION: will we see the SDK supporting desktop systems?
<pixelpapst> ah, it had switched off the "live transmission" button, whatever that is :)
<ogra_> zyga-uds, not really an XDA question :)
<jcastro> XDA questions please!
<jcastro> 2min left!
<timrc> jcastro, we should have a Youtube channel where people can upload videos of their spouses and friends trying Ubuntu Touch
<zyga-uds> ogra_: true
<zyga-uds> sorry
<timrc> jcastro, to amass some good user testing
<ali1234> QUESTION: xda is famous for GPL violation drama. do you forsee a culture clash?
<lool> QUESTION: is there a x86 port?
<superm1> QUESTION: any advice on porting to non CM supported devices?
<ogra_> lool, ++
<mainerror> superm1, easiest path is to port CM to that device.
<zebaszp> cheers, jerdog
<jerdog> superm1, mainerror is correct
<jerdog> get CM 10.1 on that device first
<jerdog> then go from there
<fisch246_> holy cow those eyes
<greyback> would you look at that good looking head :)
<jerdog> ali1234, maybe expand on your culture clash question?
<slangasek> jerdog: thanks for coming to talk to us, very exciting to have engagement from XDA on this
<jono_> woo!
<xnox> jono_: "Present" button, top right.
<jono_> thanks jerdog
<jono_> really appreciate it :-)
<jcastro> stgraber: can you mute your video so it doesn't distract from the speaker?
<jerdog> slangasek, excited to see where things go
<jerdog> jono_, glad to do it - excited
<pixelpapst> it's not transmitting the fullscreen window...
<ali1234> jerdog: for example, does "anthrax kernels" mean anything to you? i do believe they started on XDA until you banned them? i don't follow it very closely, so apologies if i'm a bit off
<rsalveti> fullscreen please
<stgraber> jcastro: sure, done
<jono_> jerdog, ditto!
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: can you let ckpringle know we're still seeing the browser window
<jcastro> ack
<ivanka> jcastro, what Saviq|UDS said - he typed faster
<zebaszp> we demand fullscreen! ...please? :)
<jerdog> ali1234, I am well aware of that and I can tell you they are no longer allowed on XDA due to GPL-violations. that will be disputed of course - but I have it on good authority (linus himself) on where that stands - so they will stay off of XDA and I wish Chad Goodman well
<Saviq|UDS> and the first slide
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: ^
<zyga-uds> the browser is a different window when presenting
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: I think he has the browser window shaed
<med_> his full screen probably went to a different display
<zyga-uds> when presenting you have two windows
<jono_> jcastro, tell him to go full screen and then share that window
<jono_> to hit present and share that window
<zyga-uds> or share your whole screen, not a window
<lool> jcastro: perhaps open the doc yourself
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: full screen share - not window share, and it's gonna be fine
<lool> jcastro: and take focus, would allow seeing him talking
<Saviq|UDS> jcastro: no, but we only see the first slide
<med_> and jcastro jono_ make his window focused not jcastro's
<Saviq|UDS> yay
<jcastro> how's that?
<zebaszp> that's ok
<lool> jcastro: looks good
<pixelpapst> a chair ! :)
<lool> jcastro: for next one, you could perhaps be the one sharing the slides, so that we see the speaker talk in the lower bar
<noodles775> lool: +1 good idea.
<jcastro> lool: but then the presenter can't forward the slides can they?
<jcastro> ok I'll work that with stgraber
<lool> jcastro: you'd have to hit next, yes
<ali1234> jerdog: sure. that's just one example though. to me it feels lke xda has a slightly different atmosphere with regards to FOSS, to what i expect from ubuntu communities. making rules is one thing but you can't legislate culture - hence, "culture clash"
<sebsebseb> lool: good idea
<zebaszp> I like chairs! I'm using one now! :D
 * naga a chair
<bashrc> an Ubuntu chair
<ali1234> jerdog: so i wondered what you thought about that, is all...
<blitzkrieg3> chair doesn't even sound like a word anymore
<dedalus> chairbuntu
<Ursinha-uds_> blitzkrieg3: hahaha
<jerdog> ali1234, let's definitely talk about this - because there's a lot of misinformation as well
<xnox> jono_: can you make statistics on the hangout settings public?
<bashrc> the idea of "affordances"
<Wellark> jcastro: is there any possibility to get higher quality (resolution) feeds in the future?
<Wellark> 480p is quite muddy
<jcastro> Wellark: it really depends on the bandwidth of the thing, afaict.
<Billynkid> Could not use any higher.
<Wellark> jcastro: youtube only offers 480p
<zebaszp> I don't think this is actually 480p, anyways...
<Mirv> 720p indeed for the streams would be far more useful
<lool> limitation of hangouts on air right now
<lool> http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/google-plus-discuss/W3Q6zHtLRD4/C1Dx7JyENoUJ
<Saviq|UDS> 720p could be too much for peoples' uplink anyway
<mainerror> QUESTION: Basically you want to make sure not to make the Android mistake by letting your users complete freedom in terms of application design integration. In other words, you want to ensure quality from day one.
<zebaszp> mainerror, that doesn't sound like a question :P
<jono_> xnox, we dont have any stats
<mainerror> Yea, right, think of the dots as question marks. :D
<ali1234> jerdog: sure, anytime
<me4oslav> QUESTION: Will there be design guidelines for desktop apps?
<ivanka> mainerror, zebaszp it is a nice summary though :-)
<xnox> jono_: the youtube on air supports them, but when I click them it says it has been disabled to be public.
<zebaszp> +1 me4oslav
<mainerror> Oh hello ivanka! :)
<xnox> jono_: graph looking icon. Interesting to know how many simultanious viewers we have.
<mainerror> Nice to see you around.
<ivanka> mainerror, I am always around :-)
<ivanka> mainerror, thank you :-)
<ivanka> jcastro, can we have a virtual round of applause?
 * mainerror applauses
<zebaszp> *applause*
 * lool *clap* *clap*
<ivanka> thanks zebaszp
<jcastro> ivanka: I was debating using the g+ sound effects, but I am saving those for the lightning talks. :)
<ivanka> jcastro, :-)
<ptl> 'clap ' * 4
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-1303/Plenaries
<christina_> ivanka: zebaszp: mainerror : thanks from calum and i!
<balloons> jcastro, lol.. you can have effects for pulling people at 5 mins
<jcastro> for anyone interested in submitting lightning talks for tomorrow!
<xnox> stgraber: HOT!
<ivanka> so many different ways to do virtual applauses!
<zebaszp> while (ubuntu==awesome) clap()
<mainerror> zebaszp, that's an infinite loop ...
<Limurx> exactly my thoughts ^^
<zebaszp> mainerror, not like I'd get tired, so fine by me :P
<mainerror> heh
<lool> QUESTION: are the redundant servers active/active or active/backup?  how do you detect failure?
<xnox> stgraber: mpt asks why this is not in the default installer!
<ogra_> haha
<jcastro> (I'll ask him questions when he finishes his spiel)
<ogra_> jcastro, stop stealing our german words !
<highvoltage> presentation is nicely done, stgraber
<mainerror> Indeed!
<ogra_> (thats what driving a VW does to you)
<ogra_> edubuntu as testbed has a looon tradition :)
<ogra_> +g
<xnox> \o/
<highvoltage> ogra_: don't you mean loooong? :p
<highvoltage> (we're not /that/ crazy)
<ogra_> no, i meant looooooooong
<ogra_> :)
<zyga-uds> +1 for resizable web-based UIs
<highvoltage> the edubuntu server UI is really nice. it's stolen from the MAAS web interface :)
<ogra_> shush
<SergioMeneses> :O
<jcastro> nice work integrating it though, it looks great
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> stgraber, and highvoltage rock :)
<highvoltage> ogra_: stgraber is the hero with all this stuff :)
<jcastro> I have the same desk as stgraber
<ogra_> highvoltage, he wouldnt have the time to do all that without you :)
<lool> big DELL server box behind stgraber
<highvoltage> jcastro: that's my old desk in the background
<zyga-uds> QUESTION: is that something one could comfortably run at home as opposed to a standard desktop?
<ogra_> zyga-uds, sure
 * lool holds breath
 * ogra_ watches lool turn green
<zyga-uds> QUESTION: can it run on arm
<SergioMeneses> ogra_, ++
<pitti_uds> is my video stuck or is Windows?
<pitti_uds> ah
<jsjgruber-uds> QUESTION: How will rolling releases affect the edubuntu project?
<ogra_> jsjgruber-uds, schools usually pick LTS anyway
<zyga-uds> cool stuff
<Saviq|UDS> QUESTION: is the same home directory used for all OS's?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-1303/Plenaries
<jsjgruber-uds> thank you
<zebaszp> "awesome broken stuff" lol
<jerdog> NOOOOOOOO :)
<jcastro> ok how was that?
<slangasek> wow, minute+ delay between IRC and video
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.log
<JoseeAntonioR> will Daviey be breaking things like in uds-q?
<stgraber> if anyone wondered, my Windows 8 box finished logging in just now ;)
<SergioMeneses> thanks stgraber
<balloons> slangasek, try clicking the live button again to resync it
<slangasek> jcastro: it feels like I'm seeing a peek into the future on IRC, the video is so lagged :-)
 * jerdog claps for stgraber 
<jcastro> sessions start in 15 minutes, smoke if you got em!
<balloons> mine is pretty live
<noodles775> Thanks stgraber ! *claps*
<highvoltage> yes that was probably the best Edubuntu plenary yet
<ayr_ton> *claps*
<balloons> ^^ ++
<Billynkid> <claps>
<pixelpapst> big kudos for edubuntu, lotsa fun stuff happening :)
<bdmurray> w/in 32
<alex1702> hello
<zack_> hello
<llstarks> anyone still here from the xda plenary?
<zack_> first time here
<llstarks> ali1234, i took care of chad goodman. you saw the gpl violations list, right?
<ali1234> llstarks: i read a few mails from it
<ali1234> not the whole thing by a long way
<llstarks> it's a good read
<jcastro> llstarks: I think you just missed him
<ali1234> but i get this kind of feeling like... well, ok you can ban violators from xda, that's fine
<ali1234> but the culture of users is such that they don't really care if source is available or not
<llstarks> ali1234, software freedom conservancy and busybox are going after him and the rest of anthrax
<bullgard4> A "hangout" is not a shack but rather a Google+ multi video chat?
<weddle> +1
<weddle> it would be great to see teams form around communities of interest
<weddle> and not just geographies
<weddle> wrong window
<zack_> Sound is coming and going. Very hard to follow along
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-03-06
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Lightning Talks | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21665/lightning-talks/
<zebaszp> jcastro, sound effects! now!
<zebaszp> :P
<sebsebseb> nice sound effects :d
<zebaszp> that was...weird to say the least
<apw> jcastro, heh ... i assume you know you are live to the world
<robru> what is this i don't even
<sebsebseb> zebaszp: oh ga shaka ?
<zebaszp> sebsebseb: OH GA OH GA
<sebsebseb> zebaszp: OH GA SHAKA
<ritz> echo on line
<zebaszp> yay! :D
<sebsebseb> Pacman
<zebaszp> I though 5 min limit was good
<achiang> lightning gong show!
<cjohnston> www.askjorge.info
<jcastro> anyone else want to do a lightning talk?
<jcastro> bueller?
<jcastro> bueller?
<satoris> o/
<chiluk> url please?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a44ab1821faac763ce98758d58a0188f429c9112?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> please join and then MUTE your audio
<chiluk> sorry I want the url for this error/crash page being talked about.
<jcastro> oh, lol
<pitti_uds> http://errors.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> http://errors.ubuntu.com
<chiluk> thanks.
<satoris> Lots of echo...
<kalenjohnson> it's good now, are you behind?
<jcastro> speakers, please mute if you're not talking!
<jcastro> oh nm
<cjohnston> jcastro: can you please click on the person who is talking so that others don't pop up
<jcastro> ack
<balloons> good stuff brian
<alecu`> lovely comic collection!
<kalenjohnson> I like the collection of comics
<kalenjohnson> not a question
<balloons> QUESTION: can I get to everything you did without lp credentials?
<robru> pitti_uds, we love you!
<jcastro> plenty of room for more talks!
<satoris> Please mute, massive echo all around.
<bdmurray> balloons: to view buckets you currently need to provide your lp credentials
<barry> pitti_uds: url?
<tumbleweed> bdmurray: and the usual question: when are non-canonical people going to get access to it again?
<satoris> Mute the youtube widget so you don't get the sound twice...
<janimo> jcastro, Q: can various sensors like accelerometers be simulated?
<janimo> QUESTION ^
<bdmurray> tumbleweed: evan is more familiar with the authentication parts than I am, sorry about that.
<jmleddy> accel goes through xinput right?
<jcastro> this will end up epic
<slangasek> woo
<nuclearbob> http://skynet.dynalias.org/karaoke/byartist.py
<jmleddy> lul
<smoser> I'm pretty sure you agreed explicitly to *not* do this before joining the hangout
<ogra_> lol
<jppiiroi1en> OMG!
<kalenjohnson> not what I was expecting
<alesage> time limit dictates no "stairway to heaven" :)
 * philipballew is scared
<balloons> lol
<jppiiroi1en> i can see the light!
<achiang> this is hilarious
<vrruiz> lol
<chiluk> hah.
<catbus_> lol
<rsalveti> lol
<Mirv> :D
<pitti_uds> vUDS with a human touch!!
 * Cheesehead rubs chin
<philipballew> This is better the television!!
<xnox> nuclearbob: we cannot hear you!
<janimo> jmleddy, some accel yes, some via iio
<sebsebseb> that's very interesting
<janimo> no unified kernel interface
<xnox> nuclearbob: what's that noise =(
<sebsebseb> and what was that about Mumble?
<jppiiroi1en> at least he did not rick roll us :D
<kamal__> nuclearbob++
 * plars congratulates nuclearbob on having what I think is probably the first lightning talk presented as a musical
<Saviq|UDS> huge lol
<olafura> jcastro you just slot me last with my Enyo presentation
<zebaszp> jppiiroilen, don't give him ideas!
<robin-gloster_> you can set up hangout that it doesn't change volume
<ogra_> *clap* *clap* *clap*
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: very intersting, what was that about muble though?
<xnox> What's that noise?!
<xnox> oooohhhh
<zebaszp> the noise's gone
<xnox> who has the static noise?
<nuclearbob> sebsebseb: I can only log into mumble with one account, so I couldn't get it working
<xnox> oh. gone nor.
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: oh?
<ogra_> xnox, i have it in a can here now
<slangasek> the karaoke was so mind-blowing that it triggered a gas leak in jcastro's house
<balloons> xnox, your going to share something yes?
<jcastro> I'm sure google will love that feedback from Ubuntu
<jasnow> make fonts bigger
<xnox> balloons: hm?
<nuclearbob> sebsebseb: it uses SSO, and when I login twice, it kicks the first one out
<balloons> xnox, lol.. the people demand to see you on camera
<zebaszp> paste to pad!
<jasnow> that's better
<xnox> thats better.
<pitti_uds> smoser: it's better now, thanks
<pitti_uds> jcastro: better, please say s o
<pitti_uds> "so"
<jcastro> "by the way, fix karoke for UDS, thanks Google!"
<cjwatson> plars: I fear kirkland has done this before
<plars> cjwatson: ah, could be
<jcastro> plenty of time left for other speakers! Anyone interested?
<cjwatson> (which rendered the words completely unintelligible to me; I can't generally distinguish words very well over music)
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: oh it's just the add thing on your site?
<jcastro> cjwatson: the only thing left to replicate is to have james_w try to join
<janimo> jcastro, if noone volunteers can we have nuclearbob back for the remaining 40 minutes?
<lool> smoser: lost video
<nuclearbob> sebsebseb: the add thing is just a python script running on my workstation to manage the queue, getting multiple audio source with reasonable sync and not squelchign each other is the hard part
<cjwatson> so on the whole I'd like to suggest that speakers don't use music unless it's actually relevant to the talk as it was in nuclearbob's case :)
<lool> smoser: it's back now
<tedg> jcastro, That will never work!
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: right well I added something on there :d or apparantly
<cjwatson> jcastro: I don't think we want Google's datacentre to explode today
<balloons> since it's on air, you can use studio mode in the preferences to prevent the squelch :-)
<nuclearbob> sebsebseb: we'll need help, I only know the chorus on that one :)
<geofft> I kind of wish kvm -curses would play better with the framebuffer. Dunno if that's even possible
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: were you going to test this later again?
<cjwatson> I find myself not using it much because I often need -monitor stdio or -gdb stdio
<pitti_uds> smoser: *applaud*
<nuclearbob> sebsebseb: yes, we'll have an on-air hangout after sessions are over
<ogra_> *clap* *clap* *clap*
<jppiiroi1en> what where the links
<cjwatson> jcastro: I like the way my current captcha for qwebirc says "horseless"
<nuclearbob> baloons: oh yeah, we talked about that yesterday, I just forgot when I was on
<jdstrand> smoser: nice :)
<cjwatson> hope that's not a hint
<jppiiroi1en> if you dont mind pasting them here
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: to sing karoke ?
<nuclearbob> sebsebseb: yep
<jcastro> need more speakers! Who has something to show!
<ogra_> jppiiroi1en, in the etherpad
<jppiiroi1en> ogra_: good point :D
<zebaszp> jcastro, I have speakers! ...wait, that's not it...nevermind
<jcastro> tee hee
<sebsebseb> nuclearbob: I'll check that out later, if you get  me the link, but I Thoght you were going to leave in here then anyway
<zyga-uds> jcastro: hey, I want to show something
<zyga-uds> jcastro: can you give me the hangout link
<jcastro> rock and roll, join up (and then mute) https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a44ab1821faac763ce98758d58a0188f429c9112?authuser=0&hl=en
<pitti_uds> that sounds like interesting competition to https://launchpad.net/bake
<jcastro> anyone else?
<satoris> https://sourceforge.net/projects/meson/
<balloons> where is the wiki exactly?
<pstolowski> how does it compare to cmake / scons ?
<rsalveti> jcastro: can we ask people to put the name tag at the hangout?
<rsalveti> at least with the irc nick
<lool> zyga-uds: ^
<pitti_uds> satoris: does it know things like building docs, .girs, pkg-config, etc.?
<satoris> pstolowski: it's quite a lot like CMake, actually but nicer user interface.
<balloons> speak your name :-)
<zebaszp> +1 rsalveti
<satoris> The basic idea is that you don't marshall around compiler flags and such, but rather say things at higher levels of abstraction and let the system do stuff for you.
<jcastro> rsalveti: got something cool to show off?
<nuclearbob> so is this the Enyo that was going to be the framework for newer versions of WebOS, or something else?
<mfisch> yay webos
<satoris> pitti_uds: pkg-config support is natively in it. Custom targets exist but not fully useful yet.
<mfisch> nuclearbob: Webos was using enyo before HP killed it even
<pstolowski> satoris: thanks
<mfisch> assuming this is the same
<rsalveti> jcastro: not actually, our cool stuff is already public and consumed by a lot of folks :-)
<alex_abreu> satoris, how does it differ from like scons from the 'high level' perspective?
<jcastro> \o/
<satoris> alex_abreu: it does not do the building itself, which SCons does (which is also why it is slow as molasses).
<alex_abreu> satoris, yeah and scons sucks w/ depends
<zebaszp> jcastro, should we have some spare time, we can always fill it with some oh ga shaka
<satoris> It also has a custom language rather than being a Python library.
<cjwatson> scons is a nightmare for anyone who wants to support cross-compilation too
<alex_abreu> satoris, well one could be a dsl on top of scons :)
<alex_abreu> build
<cjwatson> (because it's really a framework for writing build systems, not a build system)
<jcastro> zebaszp: I'm going to do my best to make that NOT happen, heh.
<satoris> You can write a SCons backend for Meson if you want. :)
<alex_abreu> satoris, mmmh no thx :)  ... I am not a scons fan, having used it way too much
<zebaszp> jcastro: yeah, that would probably creep most people out, myself included
<satoris> Fair enough.
<fugue88> Yeah, enyo looks awesome.
<joe-uds> add link and contact info to the pad please
<pitti_uds> or want dinner :)
<nuclearbob> I want lunch
<gema_> zyga-uds: can you talk a bit slower?
<pitti_uds> yeah, rather have 7 mins :)
<zebaszp> I'd go for some tea
<jcastro> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/precise/current/
<jcastro> PSA ^
<cjohnston> zyga-uds: breathe
<balloons> zyga-uds, link to what you showed?
<cjohnston> jcastro: don't they already exist?
<zyga-uds> balloons: lp:checkbox
<zyga-uds> balloons: Vagrantfile and test-in-vagrant.sh
<slangasek> I haven't managed to get over the namespace collision between vagrant and Vagrant Cascadian
<zyga-uds> gema_: sorry, I'm always stressed on air
<zyga-uds> cjohnston: hehe
<balloons> zyga-uds, no worries.. very cool stuff..
<zebaszp> oh ga shaka?
<joe-uds> zyga-uds: add your links to the pad please
<gema_> zyga-uds: it's ok, it was cool, I was having trouble to follow, that's all :D
<mfisch> vagrant looks cool
<zyga-uds> joe-uds: sure
<pitti_uds> thanks folks
<cjohnston> zyga-uds: balloons we are using vagrant for Summit, QA Dashboard and LoCo Team Portal
<balloons> cjohnston, ohh.. didn't realize how much use it already had
<zebaszp> I just wanted more sound effects :(
<fugue88> jcastro: Nicely managed!
<fugue88> o/
<gema_> cjohnston: we really should talk more
<gema_> x)
<pstolowski> zyga-uds: great stuff, can you share some configs etc?
<jcastro> hey, notbadobama.png everyone!
<zebaszp> well, at least I have a little break to make myself some tea
<jcastro> indeed, food time
<zebaszp> not bad at all, jcastro
<pstolowski> zyga-uds: ah, ok, you've just added the links to etherpad
<zebaszp> a little lacking in the sound effect department to my taste, but hey! it was fun!
<zyga-uds> pstolowski: done
<jcastro> I was trying to not overdo them, so tempting though
<jcastro> with all those buttons
<zyga-uds> biggest issue with vagrant is that raring is broeken (host fs support)
<zyga-uds> and that virtualbox 4.2 and vagrant 1.0.6 are not packaged (boo)
<pstolowski> zyga-uds: thanks!
<jcastro> zyga-uds: yeah there's some things we need to fix
<jcastro> cjohnston: don't you maintain all that? :)
<janimo> zyga-uds, should vagrant work with LXC ?
<bobweaver> domo orgato mr robto
<micahg> virtualbox 4.2 isn't DFSG anymroe
<zyga-uds> jcastro: getting virtualbox supported more _or_ making vagrant work on kvm would be awesome
<cjohnston> jcastro: maybe
<zyga-uds> janimo: not easily
<zyga-uds> janimo: vagrant bundles exported virtual machine images (ovf format) with some configuration files
<cjohnston> zyga-uds: are you talking raring as the vagrant image, or running it in raring?
<zyga-uds> janimo: so it won't work with lxc as it requires full virtualization
<jcastro> I think he's talking about running it
<jcastro> not so much that there's a box
<zyga-uds> janimo: there are non linux images as well so if you have the rights you can vagrant test an OSX image or windows
<cjohnston> zyga-uds: It works on raring..
<roadmr> I see vagrant heavily targeted at rails developers, I understand using vbox as virtualization backend as it runs on their fancy macs :P
<roadmr> but yes it'd rock having that for kvm
<jcastro> roadmr: yep
<zyga-uds> cjohnston: I'm running raring, raring images for vagrant are broken due to kernel incompatibility with virtualbox out-of-tree modules
<roadmr> jcastro: hey, at least they don't use parallels to virtualize :p
<cjohnston> zyga-uds: gotcha... the raring box
<jcastro> roadmr: And I can appreciate the need for vagrant for them to deploy to their ubuntu servers
<zyga-uds> from my point of view, I'd like vagrant written in python, with an API
<zyga-uds> that works on kvm
<balloons> micahg, ohh my.. what changed in vbox 4.2?
<zyga-uds> and I'd be a happy panda
<micahg> balloons: BIOS
<geofft> vagrant with kvm would make me so happy.
<geofft> Why isn't libvirt the answer here? Does vbox on OS X not do libvirt?
<zyga-uds> the essential win is that a small vagrantfile can get everyone the same environment via vanilla image + provisioning that's trivial to understand and modify
<micahg> debian 691148 has the info
<udsbotu> Debian bug 691148 in virtualbox "Please package virtualbox 4.2.6" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/691148
<micahg> I assume no one else has the plenary live stream?
<quesh> hello
<cjohnston> micahg: it ended
<zyga-uds> geofft: probably easier to understand how to script vbox than to get ruby bindings to libvirt that osx users cannot care less about
<micahg> oh
<balloons> micahg, wow.. ok, interesting dicussion, ty
<balloons> micahg, it will be available to view shortly enough
<balloons> the recording of it anyway
<geofft> zyga-uds: Yeah, I'm just curious if this is "someone should put in the effort", or a bigger thing
<zyga-uds> geofft: getting vagrant supported better would be good enough
<zyga-uds> elopio: the idea itself is very cool
<zyga-uds> er
<zyga-uds> geofft: and there's momentum behind it already
<geofft> btw, web search finds an LWN comment linking to https://bitbucket.org/marduk/hemp
<zyga-uds> geofft: cool thing, thanks, I'll have a look at this
<zyga-uds> geofft: one big issue that vagrant has is that relying on virtualbox kind of rules out bleeding edge stuff
<zyga-uds> geofft: whereas the same image could just work on kvm
<zyga-uds> geofft: and perhaps we need to rsync the source tree there
<zyga-uds> geofft: it's going to be still on the same level of "awesome" than what we had before
<geofft> zyga-uds: oh, you mean that vbox rules out a bleeding-edge _host_? yeah, sure
<zyga-uds> geofft: kernel modules are out of tree
<zyga-uds> geofft: and always out of sync in practice
<geofft> zyga-uds: yes, I suspect a Linux image will work fine on multiple hypervisors
<zyga-uds> geofft: but that's not as problematic as it sounds if you run bleeding edge and test stable in VMs
<zyga-uds> geofft: the only thing that vbox improves is  the shared fs module
<zyga-uds> geofft: but even that has issues, like no symlink support (thanks windows)
<zyga-uds> geofft: er, I misread you -- vbox rules out bleeding edge guest
<zyga-uds> geofft: host seems to work
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.log
<bobweaver> Question: why are you all not using gimp/photoshop-qmlexporter ?  the whole thing is qml and when we just get screenshots we the developers have to cut up your artwork. This makes the developers job 2x as long. Why not work like a stream in a river aka flowing ?
<bobweaver>   http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/gimp-qmlexporter    ^^^
<bobweaver> I guess that I might be in the wrong room ?
<ogra_> heh, hi bobweaver
<bobweaver> hello there ogra_
<ogra_> (yes you are standing in an empty plenary room ... dont you see the empty chairs ? :) )
<nuclearbob> karaoke is starting here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0642ce7b16924e43f9afedf1b84235badd690f22?authuser=0&hl=en
<sebsebseb> is there a watch only link for the karoke?
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/914b5784e52c5967784eae44e4b138a346b1ff90?authuser=0 post UDS beer hangout
<Mamarok>  ogra_where do we go for the smoke?
<ogra_> Mamarok, i was actually thinking of a smokers corner :) but then that separates you from the drinking
<ogra_> so i just smoke in the drinking room (bad me)
<Mamarok> ogra_: well, I still don't smoke, but the smoking corner is usually always quite fun :)
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
<ogra_> Mamarok, geez, when did you change nicks ?
<ogra_> i didnt recognize you  !!
<Mamarok> ogra_: a very long time ago, like, 6 or 7 years I think
<ogra_> nahh
